# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Aqua Jewel

## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στο καθιερωμένο του δρομολόγιο που είχε από Μύκονο πρός Τήνο ¶νδρο Ραφήνα παρουσίασε βλάβη με αποτέλεσμα να μην προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου και να πάει κατευθείαν στην Ραφήνα. 
Oι Επιβάτες  του απο την  ¶νδρο προώθηθηκαν με το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο στις 16:15 του Ε/Ο Πηνελόπη Α.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Κενό επιβατών απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Aqua Jewel» Ν.Π.11045, λόγω δυσλειτουργίας του πρωραίου εργάτη αγκύρας.

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στη Ραφήνα για επισκευή, προκειμένου συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγιά του, ενώ οι επιβάτες με προορισμό Τήνο-Ανδρο-Ραφήνα, προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με άλλα πλοία της γραμμής._

_ΠΗΓΗ ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_

----------


## George

To απόγευμα το πλοίο έφυγε για δρομολόγιο κατά τις 19:15 αλλά εν μέσω των έντονων αποδοκιμασιών των εξαγριωμένων επιβατών που είχαν κατέβει στον καταπέλτη και απειλούσαν θεούς και δαίμονες. Όταν τελικά έλυσε κάβους όλοι ξέσπασαν σε ειρωνικά χειροκροτήματα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτες μετα απο μισή ώρα ταξιδιού σημείωσε βλάβη με αποτέλεσμα να γυρισεί πίσω στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Τους επιβάτες παρέλαβε το Θεολόγος το οποίο περιμένε το Aqua, μέχρι σημέρα δεν είχε αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------

